
FirePhish is a phishing framework to manage all phishing engagements - ReedJessen
https://github.com/Raikia/FirePhish
======
ReedJessen
Author is Red Team Lead at FireEye.
[https://twitter.com/raikiasec](https://twitter.com/raikiasec)

